# Beware! Lest The "SNAKE2" Bites u!!



## Thor (Nov 22, 2004)

Many of us here have cell phones. And Many of them r mad abt mobile games. My favourite is Snake 2!.

NOW COMES THE BEST PART ! 

I beleive I'm the highest scorer in Snake2 . 
My Score [The Top Score HE HE HE] is
:
         3        3        3       4              !!!!!!!

Now tell me how many of u have better score than Mine?

Well ,I hv acheived this in Level 8 with no Maze.
trying Level 9 now, I guess I will be able to touch the 4000 mark.

The head and the tail had  no gap and thus I had to get out :

       <------
         ------
         ------
         -----=


----------



## indrajit (Nov 22, 2004)

Man! How many hours do you practice everyday?  :roll:


----------



## Thor (Nov 22, 2004)

Well , at my Hostel we r yet to get Comp. Facility, as it is newly built. 
So thats the only digital game I can Play. I like to study late at night. Most of my mates r asleep then so my Cell gives me company. So take it abt 2hrs per day!!@!


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2004)

ok i have a 4126...level 9, no maze on a nokia 6210....yea the head eats ur tail once that happens...i thin ku can easily go past 4126 if u take as many of the bonuses as u can.....this was a long time back though....more than a year back....i was addicted 2 the game back then...we friends had a long running contest 4 the highest score....a friend got a 3168 which spurred me 2 the 4126 a couple of days later....and i have like 10 scores of 3000+


----------



## Wizard (Nov 22, 2004)

I dont hav Snake 2..* But got Prince Of Persia..Chess...and Pacman

wht  r ur highest scores there ?? 

*_
Why is that ever1 likes this game a LOT  _


----------



## Thor (Nov 22, 2004)

Wow! Congratulations Nemesis!! Well I will try my best to better ur score. Mine is Nokia 3310, I thnk urs one has more resolution than mine, thus more Snake DOTS r available!!
Well , lets see how long it takes me.
------------------------------------------
THANKS 4 Motivating ME!!
------------------------------------------
Thinking abt holding a Snake2 Championship in my Instititute.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2004)

yea the 6210 has an extra line....so it might b difficult 4 u 2 get 2 4000 but try all the same!!!! best of luck!!!


----------



## Abhijit_T (Nov 23, 2004)

Man, I'm way back
I've played on the 3310,3315 and 5210(all small screens)
My highest 28**


----------



## [deXter] (Nov 23, 2004)

Would you believe my luck? I got out on 2999! And this was Snake 1  mind you (on an 8210), you cannot go thru the walls.. And you dont get any bonuses so it was pretty monotonous and difficult 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif
_________________
*Firefox*
*Rediscover the web*


----------



## deepakuma (Nov 25, 2004)

to [deXter]
                i wont believe u cause 2999 is not divisible by any number frm 2-9.it's just not possible as snake 1 did not have any bonuses.


----------



## [deXter] (Nov 25, 2004)

Well I dont remember exactly.. anyways 8210 was really a long time back and I dont use cellphones now (phone got stolen- no more phones for me..) Maybe I made it on my friends 2100.. Anyways my phone was always used for gaming and stuff so I dont feel the loss much- Nowadays I'm hooked onto Age Of Empires on my ppc 


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif
_________________
*Firefox*
*Rediscover the web*


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 26, 2004)

I Played but i got only 985 oooppphhhh....


----------



## rohanbee (Nov 26, 2004)

[deXter said:
			
		

> ]Well I dont remember exactly.. anyways 8210 was really a long time back and I dont use cellphones now (phone got stolen- no more phones for me..) Maybe I made it on my friends 2100.. Anyways my phone was always used for gaming and stuff so I dont feel the loss much- Nowadays I'm hooked onto Age Of Empires on my ppc
> 
> 
> *img.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif
> ...



Hey are you a strategy gamer ?? i love age of empires too, just last month i took it out of the box and re-loaded it on my computer..........
..................its got some amazing cheats too.......


----------



## [deXter] (Nov 26, 2004)

Yeah well I think its obvious that I'm a stratergy gamer 

Anyways yeah me too took AoE out of the box .. Personally I love the music that came with the original AoE and AoE:RoR- I've ripped them and its in my playlist 

Many years ago when AoE came out I used to play with cheats. Since the past 5 years however, I stopped using cheats completly. (Oh, btw those old cheats _were_ a lot of fun- I loved that Nuclear missile  )


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif
_________________
*Firefox*
*Rediscover the web*


----------



## Thor (Nov 26, 2004)

Level 9 of Snake 2 is such a thrill! Got 2109 in snake 2 today at level 9 with no maze. Will try on!!
----------------------------
Taking about strategy I started with AoE:Age of Kings. 
Loved it.
Now playing RON [Rise of Nations]. The Conquer the World Campaign in SOLO GAME is simply great.
-----------------------------


----------



## swatkat (Nov 27, 2004)

[deXter said:
			
		

> ]Yeah well I think its obvious that I'm a stratergy gamer
> 
> Anyways yeah me too took AoE out of the box .. Personally I love the music that came with the original AoE and AoE:RoR- I've ripped them and its in my playlist
> 
> ...



Have you played/finished Warcraft 3.It rocks!
Also do u play Diablo 2,I think it's very tough at higher stages,difficult to complete without good armour.


----------



## [deXter] (Nov 27, 2004)

Yeah, both of them.

In fact I had initially played both Wc3 and D2 with cheats when they came out. But of course, later on I played from scratch both the games without cheats and completed them.

I loved D2:Expansion (LoD)too. It was simply amazing, I mean all the graphics and all. And if you havent already, then upgrade to 1.10 and D2 Expansion cause you get cool new features/stuff and very nice graphics..

But I didnt like Wc3:Expansion (frozen throne).. Well basically I didnt like the evil Arthas at all; even in the original game I hated the unded 

Right now my D2 charecter is a level 60 something Assasin.

But I wish I could Battle.net..


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif
_________________
*Firefox*
*Rediscover the web*


----------



## rohanbee (Nov 27, 2004)

After the original warcraft i never played the new versions, is Warcraft 3 worth it: is it still the real time startegy genre??

Any fan here of the Command and conquer series: im replaying RED ALERT 2: anyone know if there is a money cheat in it?

Hey dex!! how about the car sort of thing in AOE: actually come to think of it these cheats spoil the essence of the true game especially all these ridiculous one'e that they gave in AOE (marines, nuclear car etc etc) What was your favourite weapon of choice ?? I loved the Horse archer they were quick and could fire from far.


----------

